# Browning Bridger



## epwrangler (Sep 28, 2009)

Saturday I went to the local Academy in El Paso. They were having the grand opening of their archery shop in store. I got in line to try shooting for a gift card but came in in 7th out oif 17. I didn't really feel too bad since it was without sights at 12 yards. I always wanted to try bow hunting but had no one to help me. I went back Sunday carrying an old Browing Bridger bow a friend gave me along with a handfull of old aluminum arrows. As luck would have it the young man on duty was a former member of the Mexican Olympic Archery Team. He was awesome in the help he gave me. 

This fellow inspected the old bow and pronounced it sound. Then he tuned it for me and began to show me how to shoot it and set the new sight I bought for it. I also got a relaese and he put the loop on the string for me. Before long I was getting groups on top and around the bull at 12 yards which is the distance of the indoor range they set up. I now have a shootable bow to learn with for very little which is nice when you are 67 and drawing Social Security. I think I will take this young man's adive and go out and enjoy my new sport. Hope to get ot know some of you here even if I was the oldest there on Saturday.


----------

